# Air bubbles in my lady bits - what's going on?



## Ice Cold Cube

Sorry, this is probably TMI, but today I've been feeling really weird what feels like air bubbles in my lady bits. It's freaking me out, I've never felt this before.

Has anyone had this - or know what it could be? I'm 22+1 and things have been plain sailing so far........

Laura x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Is it as though they are coming out of you or do you mean the sensation of bubble inside?? x


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

LucyluvsPoppy said:


> Is it as though they are coming out of you or do you mean the sensation of bubble inside?? x

I'm not really sure to be honest. It's like a bubbling feeling, but way down there.

Laura x


----------



## bumptobe29

i have no idea but didnt wanna read and run!! suggest talking to your midwife or doctor. its definately nothing ive ever heard of x :blue:


----------



## sciencemum

Maybe it has something to do with the extra discharge were getting?


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

This sounds funny, but I had the feeling as though i was blowing little bubbles out of me a few weeks ago, it may just be that air is getting dislodged as your baby grows. Or, if you havent felt baby move yet, it could be the sensation of the baby moving x


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Thanks everyone. It has stopped now - thankfully!

I've been lucky to feel the baby moving since about 16/17 weeks, and it's much lower down and more like gentle popping than the battering I've been getting from the baby lately. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about, although I know I'll freak out again if it does happen again. I've been getting more discharge lately, quite a lot more actually, so maybe it is related to that.

I'm seeing my midwife on Friday, so as long as I feel the baby kicking lumps out me tonight (he's usually quiet during the day) I'll leave it til then to mention it to her.

Cheers

Laura x


----------



## MissDee-89

I used to get that when i was younger and hitting puberty :blush:
Feels like a little bubble 'stuck' just inside?


----------



## aob1013

Mention it to your MW x


----------



## LilBean2010

I'm glad I'm not the only one whose baby is active at night! :haha:

As far as the "bubbles" feeling - I would say it is either the extra discharge which can sometimes cause this feeling or it is the baby perhaps kicking your cervix and giving a funny sensation. My Bean does it all the time and it always makes me jump because it is like "What was that!!!???!!!" 

:hugs:


----------



## Trying4ababy

Sometimes I feel like my lady bits are blowing bubbles:blush:


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Trying4ababy said:


> Sometimes I feel like my lady bits are blowing bubbles:blush:

Yea that's what it's like. I'm glad I'm not the only one!

I'm not telling my husband about this, he'll just take the p1ss out of me until the baby comes if I do. You can just imagine the jokes can't you?

Cheers

Laura x


----------



## rainbows_x

I had this too, I think it is an increase in discharge.


----------



## cdj1

OMG I am experiencing this as I read!!!!!!! Its like "fanny farts" right??? :blush:

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Sorry, just being childish, it really isnt funny! I get it from time to time and I just assume its the extra lubrication? Hope so anyway!!! x


----------



## JynxPhD

It's because the extra hormone your body is producing called relaxin is relaxing your joints and vaginal muscles in preparation for childbirth (not early so don't worry). It relaxes the vaginal muscles so everytime you walk air is getting into your vagina. It feels odd but it is harmless. Just another joy of pregnancy!


----------



## hajis-sweetie

I've had this 3/4 times since 22 weeks. I thought I was going mad. Great to know i'm not the only one! I'm with ice cold cube with not telling OH!! Oh the shame...


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Andy, my husband, would be singing "I'm forever blowing bubbles" non-stop if I told him about this lol!

Laura x


----------



## ewok111

lol, i have been getting this too, its like bubbles popping out of your bits!! I keep going to the loo to check if its anything to worry about but nothing there, very strange sensation!! Well at least there are a few of us getting this so i doubt its anything to worry about! Im just thankfull that they are silent bubbles, now that would be embarasing!!!


----------



## Baby Mamacan

I have had this in pregnancy and outside of pregnancy too, lol. I've put it down to the vagina changing in pregnancy, the pressure of baby on our bits, and therefore the result is that tiny pockets of air get up there and make bubbles now and then :)


----------



## Dani-lou

Love this post and so glad I found it cose I am experiencing exactly the same like trapped air bubbles in my lady bits, I also get a bit of pressure down there - I have had my cervix checked and its fine so I am assuming that its my baby kicking me in the cervix area. Had a scan today and his feet are down there (breach) so It could be.....


----------



## Carlyp1990

Ice Cold Cube said:


> Andy, my husband, would be singing "I'm forever blowing bubbles" non-stop if I told him about this lol!
> 
> Laura x

that is hilarious


----------



## claire911

For some reason when I read the title of this thread I could imagine the bloke that does the voice over on E4 saying it :haha: I dont know why!!!

I've had this also! Joys eh!


----------



## rachel h

loving your thread lol i also experience this & am 22 weeks thought it was an increase in my discharge but am also not telling OH haha ;-) they are so childish on times pmsl


----------



## MommaBear13

I am on my second pregnancy, my son Griffin was born via emergency c-section. I started feeling the bubbles the other day and was trying not to freak out. I was having a hard time relaxing without knowing what the heck is going on, I'm so glad I found you guys!!!! I just sat there thanking God when I read the posts, whew, all is well lol!!


----------



## Dubibump

Yes I get that! Ha, its weird isn't it. I also used to get it when I went through puberty, so just put it down to increased discharge. I wouldn't worry it, I'm not. Sure it's normal


----------



## Housecat

Haha! Omg! I have the same thing, I didn't know how to describe it though, so glad you brought it up!


----------



## Dubibump

"air bubbles in my lady bits y'all".... Yep I think we could be onto a hit single there!


----------



## Miss_Cellany

I got this yesterday when LO was drumming (well, that's what it felt like!) on my cervix. Every hit caused bubbles! I had to poke him until he moved it was so odd.


----------



## AliKitts

i have that kind of feeling and i just thought it was baby kicking down there..


----------

